
If Uber Drivers Become Employees, Can Uber Escape That? - mhb
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bradtempleton/2019/09/17/if-uber-drivers-become-employees-can-uber-escape-that-plus-how-employees-compete-with-robocars/#66f4117853fb
======
rogerkirkness
It's crazy that conventional cabs have established means to get around this in
lieu of very unstable work (stable as in yearly income but not as in
consistent demand curve). There's so many employment laws that harm companies
without a consistent demand curve, this just seems to guarantee more money
will pour into self driving tech and people will lose this earning option
sooner.

